# Guided goose hunting?



## Gee LeDouche

Myself and a few friends are wanting to get together and go on a guided goose hunt somewhere within driving range (Utah, Wyoming, Idaho ect ect.) Anyone have anybody they would suggest? Or even someone who would let us hunt on private land for a reasonable price? Thanks guys



The Gee


----------



## Fowlmouth

http://www.lewisoutdooradventures.com/


----------



## pelican

I have a place by gunnison. You can field hunt or hunt our lake....ponds....river and canal. The geese and ducks fly into and through my club trading between two large public lakes and the surrounding area.


----------



## IBSquatchin

Don't listen to pelican. His "club" is garbage and there are never any birds on it. He'll try and get you to do free labor in exchange for hunting. It's a joke. He doesn't even own the property. It's shady at best. Go north. More birds and better hunting.


----------



## chet

what's the PH of your river and canal?


----------



## bigred

pelican said:


> I have a place by gunnison. You can field hunt or hunt our lake....ponds....river and canal. The geese and ducks fly into and through my club trading between two large public lakes and the surrounding area.


I hear you've got flocks of 10,000 teal on that place.


----------



## martymcfly73

Will you take payments on a membership?


----------



## huntnbum

Does it have a dana axle?


----------



## Tackleberry2.5

You are better off going to the local reservoirs around gunnison if you really want to get into birds. The local guides in the area would like you to think you have to hunt on private ground, but with a little hard work you can do better on your own. Hit 9 mile, Gunnison and Koosharem res if you want to save a bundle of money and actually shoot birds.


----------



## jayo

I heard there was a mexican rent a cop that was doing a bunch of work down there as a trade to hunt but he killed more birds on a lake by the highway.


----------



## Bax*

Pelican actually has a cool property and i have visited it before. didnt have time to hunt, but saw chuckars, turkeys, doves, and ducks. 

its not a high end place with a lodge, but great for a nice uninterrupted hunt


----------



## pelican

jayo said:


> I heard there was a mexican rent a cop that was doing a bunch of work down there as a trade to hunt but he killed more birds on a lake by the highway.


You'd be wrong....that rent a cop did nothing more than hand up maybe five 2x6's and pound as many nails. He did come help me figure out the water depths of my ponds.....as he fished them.

He absolutely though killed more ducks than on my place....he's never ever never hunted there!!! See I had asked many times for his help, all I got was excuses. He did however keep asking to bring his girlfriend and her kids hunting and a buddy of his I'd never met...for opening day of the duck hunt. Bax is right....I told him I didn't need his help any longer.... Here's a big reason why.

You see how Chuck is trying to get guys to mentor youth hunters here? Well river rat...aka tackleberry... he asked if he could take a couple boys out.....right on the forum without even talking to me. I said yes...but he knew I had already booked paying clients on the main lake. Well that's where the birds wanted to be...his kids got no shooting. On top of that... he tells me Friday afternoon he can only guide them in the morning, he's going to play softball. Those kids dads brought them down from Lehi!! Stayed in motel rooms and got left! My paying clients decided to let those boys hunt the lake that afternoon so the mentored kids could get some shooting.....Mr wonderful said adios left them with s cheap duck call and headed for his softball game.....You should get your facts straight


----------



## IBSquatchin

Is this the same pelican who tried to screw his buddy on a truck? He got a killer deal then tried to jack up the price on him and threatened to fill it full of holes. He also had some college kids guide for him and stiffer them in their money if I'm not mistaken. But it's ok it's not like anyone was ever "friends".


----------



## Tackleberry2.5

:shock: So long winded but yet most of it is lies. You've got the birds? Put up some pictures of your ponds with the hundreds of birds you claim. ;-) . There is a reason why your website has no pictures of birds ( clients or your own). I've got pic's to back up my story, where's yours?


----------



## Badger

Bax, when you say uniterupted hunt, do you mean? I haven't seen any of Pelicans pictures of his ducks and geese. Maybe you mean you get an uniterupted nap sitting in the blind because there is nothing to shoot at.


----------



## martymcfly73

Can't we all just be friends? Oh wait we aren't friends. Carry on.


----------



## pelican

IBSquatchin said:


> Don't listen to pelican. His "club" is garbage and there are never any birds on it. He'll try and get you to do free labor in exchange for hunting. It's a joke. He doesn't even own the property. It's shady at best. Go north. More birds and better hunting.


Its garbage?? When did you hunt there? I don't own it the land....but I do have a written deal with the landowner.... like 90% of all clubs and 100% of all hunt leases. Free labor...here we go again. Now free is this... you hunt from legal sunrise to about 10-11....you worked until 2-3...then hunted until sunset. I got about three hours work....you got about about 8-10hrs of hunting.... yup you got screwed. Here is the deal I posted...y'all tell me...sound unfair? Sound like free labor?
http://www.duckhuntingchat.com/forum/viewtopic.phpf=59&t=204887

I had six guys come help me...including Bax. Bax and another guy never made it back down to hunt... they came before the season even had started. Two kids from snow collage came....one... his name was johnny...he was a mule, a hard worker...the other...Casey...not so much. Casey had made me a deal to let them hunt on a Sunday and would come help the following Friday put up a door. Well the first storm of the year was coming in that Friday...he came up with every excuse NOT to be there...why...because I couldn't say if we could hunt on Saturday or not. I held up my end and let them hunt the week before....I've never seen him since. Before that day though here is what they had to say. On the gut pile he was telling riverrat about the hundreds of ducks that came on one morning....they just couldn't shoot. It was a great time...until again...you don't give everything they want....they take advantage of your generosity and you some how become a dick and they bad mouth you on a forum.

http://www.duckhuntingchat.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=59&t=205137

And..... then this guy came down. We had a blast... our new fancy duck/goose call....answer your phone in the blind and ducks will fall in like rain.
http://www.duckhuntingchat.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=59&t=207457

I run a great place that's affordable...I'm looking at it from the days I wished I could've had access and it be affordable. A place where you can enjoy with your kids and friends without all the BS of public land. I won't argue with these guys....I've posted the links of what some had to say. Riverrat was gushing with love for the place when he thought just knowing me meant he had a private hinting spot. Y'all know Bax is a stand up guy and read what he wrote. Unfortunately because of a few yahoos....I no longer offer work in trade.... its not worth it. When you get upset at landowners because you can't get access any longer....think of these guys and get upset at them....not the landowner.


----------



## pelican

IBSquatchin said:


> Is this the same pelican who tried to screw his buddy on a truck? He got a killer deal then tried to jack up the price on him and threatened to fill it full of holes. He also had some college kids guide for him and stiffer them in their money if I'm not mistaken. But it's ok it's not like anyone was ever "friends".


Mumm you mean the truck I bought from a guy that said it needed a wins held and exhaust and would be ready to go??? And then when I was going to sell out or junk it after dumping way more into the truck to fix way more problems than I was told about... you and him got upset because I wouldn't just give out back to him....because he couldn't afford to buy it back....again.... more gutpile daycare. Those collage kids never guided...I never even brought that up... so pretty hard to stiff anyone for money that was not earning iy. Actually riverrat was paid 100 bucks on tge dove hibt by the hunters.....i took a loss on thst hunt....but he wasnt stiffed eitger....keep making things up that again you know nothing about.


----------



## IBSquatchin

So why did those guys all say it wasn't all that after the fact? It's funny if they are your buddies you have their back but as soon as you don't get free labor you stab them in the back. Weird huh? I wouldn't do any business with this clown. You cross him he threatens to kick your ass. He's a stand up guy.


----------



## pelican

Badger said:


> Bax, when you say uniterupted hunt, do you mean? I haven't seen any of Pelicans pictures of his ducks and geese. Maybe you mean you get an uniterupted nap sitting in the blind because there is nothing to shoot at.


How about you get up off your wallet...if no birds come in...I'll pay you back double the hunt fee and video it for proof... Whatcha got to lose....? That's right the ability to talk smack about things you know nothing about. Must be awful pathetic life you live..... clammer on, just being a follower.... desperate to be one of the cool kids....idiot


----------



## Tackleberry2.5

I want to see pictures of the "hundreds of birds" on your ponds. I'm sure it was quite the sight to see. What kind of hunting outfitter doesn't have pictures of his clients success? How many return "paying customers" have you had? I'm sure hearing " this just wasn't our day" and the "birds just weren't here today". When you talk about just a day before you had 400 birds can get old to paying clients. 

Show us some pictures of your ponds and some success pictures from past clients at "your" club. Try to find a website of a guide or hunting club that doesn't have some success photos of their clients other than yours.;-)


----------



## pelican

IBSquatchin said:


> So why did those guys all say it wasn't all that after the fact? It's funny if they are your buddies you have their back but as soon as you don't get free labor you stab them in the back. Weird huh? I wouldn't do any business with this clown. You cross him he threatens to kick your ass. He's a stand up guy.


Can you do basic arithmetic? The hunts they got were roughly 300 each...the hunted 8-10 hours...the worked about three....that comes out to roughly 100 bucks an hour!!!! How is that free???? Where did I stab them in the back? Where did I threaten to kick their ass? Dummy dummy dummy.


----------



## pelican

Tackleberry2.5 said:


> I want to see pictures of the "hundreds of birds" on your ponds. I'm sure it was quite the sight to see. What kind of hunting outfitter doesn't have pictures of his clients success? How many return "paying customers" have you had? I'm sure hearing " this just wasn't our day" and the "birds just weren't here today". When you talk about just a day before you had 400 birds can get old to paying clients.
> 
> Show us some pictures of your ponds and some success pictures from past clients at "your" club. Try to find a website of a guide or hunting club that doesn't have some success photos of their clients other than yours.;-)


Show of hands..... in the eight years I've been on these forums how many of you have ever seen me post pictures? How many years have I said I don't post pictures of dead animals? I don't need to post them here or on a website...the news paper or the five o'clock news. If my clients wanted them posted....their pictures posted....I'd imagine they'd do it themselves. Just because EVERYONE DOES IT....doesn't mean I need to. I've said all I need to. Those of you interested you can call me at 435-896-7744. THOSE with nothing better to do than talk out your asses about a place most all of you haven't been...let alone hunted....have fun.


----------



## IBSquatchin

You've seen it for yourselves folks. Is this the kind of guy you want to give your hard earned money to? I think not. Not posting pics is a cop out. That's like saying no you can't take this car I'm selling for a test drive. Don't let the door hit you in ass on the way out green head 2. You re a stand up guy. For a jackass.


----------



## pelican

You heard my offer.....I'll video the hunt....if no birds come in....if its what you guys that have never been there say it is....I'll pay you bsck double the fee. You gonna just keep running your mouth?


----------



## pelican

You say I'm a jackass...a real stand up guy.... look in the mirror pal.... you're talking about a place you've never been and a guy you've never meet....spouting out things as facts...yet you know nothing. Classic.


----------



## chuck harsin

pelican said:


> You'd be wrong....that rent a cop did nothing more than hand up maybe five 2x6's and pound as many nails. He did come help me figure out the water depths of my ponds.....as he fished them.
> 
> He absolutely though killed more ducks than on my place....he's never ever never hunted there!!! See I had asked many times for his help, all I got was excuses. He did however keep asking to bring his girlfriend and her kids hunting and a buddy of his I'd never met...for opening day of the duck hunt. Bax is right....I told him I didn't need his help any longer.... Here's a big reason why.
> 
> You see how Chuck is trying to get guys to mentor youth hunters here? Well river rat...aka tackleberry... he asked if he could take a couple boys out.....right on the forum without even talking to me. I said yes...but he knew I had already booked paying clients on the main lake. Well that's where the birds wanted to be...his kids got no shooting. On top of that... he tells me Friday afternoon he can only guide them in the morning, he's going to play softball. Those kids dads brought them down from Lehi!! Stayed in motel rooms and got left! My paying clients decided to let those boys hunt the lake that afternoon so the mentored kids could get some shooting.....Mr wonderful said adios left them with s cheap duck call and headed for his softball game.....You should get your facts straight


I may be the only one that misread this, but just to clarify he is talking about riverrat and I am learning all of this as I read.

Thanks,


----------



## Badger

Pelican, you are a little touchy! :shock: No photos of dead animals, OK. How about some photos of live ducks and geese? I hear they swarm your fields and ponds so it should be easy to snap a pic.


----------



## pelican

chuck harsin said:


> I may be the only one that misread this, but just to clarify he is talking about riverrat and I am learning all of this as I read.
> 
> Thanks,


Yes Chuck.... riverrat is who I am talking about. I offered those two hunters a redo another day before they left. You are doing a great job with these youth hunters. I was called last week and again this week to participate again. I am not able to, my dog died in May. I told the DWR guy I am looking at two chessie....one in Washington and the other in Idaho. If I get one of them before the hunt...I will gladly take a hunter or two. I am also getting a Drahthaar pup....but it won't even be born until spring. So if not this year...next year for sure. Sorry if you took what I wrote as anything negative towards you.


----------



## pelican

Badger said:


> Pelican, you are a little touchy! :shock: No photos of dead animals, OK. How about some photos of live ducks and geese? I hear they swarm your fields and ponds so it should be easy to snap a pic.


Should be huh....?

Do something you ain't never done....come hunt it!!!! You xmcome take all the pictures you like...or don't.


----------



## hotspot

Got me some popcorn!

Note to self: if you have property don't ever start a club. Hunters will eat there own.

Carry on!!

ps. I think the arguement for a hero pile of dead birds photo is a bit weak. Sounds like a grade school play ground yelling fight. Your place sucks! I need to see some pictures!! Until then it sucks!! 

Good luck with your hunting club!! I hope you fare better this year without the drama!!


----------



## Badger

Maybe Pelican shot the 380+ bull on the Wasatch. That would explain the lack of photos. 
For a guy that brags up his "hunting club", you sure have a tender heart for the poor defenseless animals. Your only response is come hunting and I will prove it. So I can pay $300-$400 for the hunt or come down and be your work bitch for the day? I think I will pass. Even you guys who have said they have gone hunting there, haven't posted pictures. Is that your policy, no pictures? Hmmmm, interesting, a hunting club with no pictures. Grow a pair of balls you **** tree hugged and post some pictures. Live ducks will work for the photos.


----------



## STEVO

Bax* said:


> the guys that are making fun of it are from the gut pile and give pelican crap for leaving..


Thanks for the plug Bax, but its actually thegutpile.net :grin:

I have never seen/sawed the place so I cannot say whether or not its real, but I would like to see some pictures of the ponds/fields/hundreds of live birds before I spend 300 bucks on a days hunt and hours of driving.


----------



## Badger

What's thegutpile.net?


----------



## STEVO

Badger said:


> What's thegutpile.net?


Thanks for asking. Its where the truth is told and there are 5 different sides to this story, all told by the people in the story. Its actually pretty hilarious. Many other stories and tales as well.

There is also a 1970 something Dodge with Dana axles for sale, $30,000 OBO unless your name is Ruger. He will not sell it to you for all of the money in the world.


----------



## Badger

Are there some good guys on there? Do they talk about hunting and fishing?


----------



## STEVO

Badger said:


> Are there some good guys on there? Do they talk about hunting and fishing?


Yes. Everybody is friends. There are almost as many dead animals posted over there as there are on here, and there is about 1/10 of the number of people. Very good hunters and fishers IMO. Very little nonsense talk, most posts stay on topic and are straight to the point.

We are also very Anti-Canadian. Not saying that we dont like other countries, but we tend to like the good ol USA a little more. Its kind of like this site was back in the good old days.


----------



## Badger

Thanks SteveO I will have to check them out.


----------



## STEVO

Back on the subject.

I will say one thing that backs up Pelicans claim. The guys that he refers to that didnt hold up their end of the bargain (his story I dont know whats true) really did talk up the place alot while they had access to it. They did say there were birds on it but not how many. 

I wish you the best of luck on your club, I hope it works out and I do hope it takes off in the future.


----------



## pelican

:grin: Ahhh.. how cute. The kids at gutpile day care got out their crayons, glue and glitter and headed to their old cardboard refrigerator box.....AKA the war room and their combined IQ score of 87 ....and this is what you came up with??? Haha...have fun kids.


----------



## pelican

Thanks buddy...you ever come this way I'll have a slurpee with you


----------



## Greenhead_Slayer

If you need a neutral third person to come hunt your property free of charge and give a diagnosis I'll glady volunteer!


----------



## Fowlmouth

Gee Ledouche,
Have you ever thought about just doing a freelance hunting trip? Outside Utah of course.


----------



## martymcfly73

pelican said:


> :grin: Ahhh.. how cute. The kids at gutpile day care got out their crayons, glue and glitter and headed to their old cardboard refrigerator box.....AKA the war room and their combined IQ score of 87 ....and this is what you came up with??? Haha...have fun kids.


What's the matter too good for us now?


----------



## pelican

Greenhead_Slayer said:


> If you need a neutral third person to come hunt your property free of charge and give a diagnosis I'll glady volunteer!


Haha.....thanks for the offer. I am going out tonight spotlighting coyotes....I'd gladly take someone with me...I get spooked calling them.... hearing them then nothing....then poof, they are just a handful of yards away. Actually raccoons coming in scares me more. They are some mean dudes.


----------



## manzquad

good times... o-||


----------



## Badger

Pelican, enjoy the coyote hunt. Remember they always attack you from behind. Take a camera and get a photo of a live duck while you are there. A picture is worth a thousand words. You can also dissporove all your haters and hopefully get some new clients. We will be waiting with anticipation.


----------



## martymcfly73

Is your place still haunted? Maybe it's on an Indian burial ground.


----------



## Mojo1

Gee, check out the front range of Colorado, the area north of Denver is always covered up with birds, and those guys kill the hell out of them. There are a lot of guides working that area I used to know one over round Fort Collins but he moved back east when his wife took a teaching job out there.


----------



## rjefre

MOJO is right to look toward the Denver/Ft Collins area. There are lot's of geese and guides. I have even witnessed geese falling from the skies as I drove by on the freeway (that was cool to see). There seems to be a lot of hunting going on, but there are huge numbers of geese to go around. 
The down side would be that you would be spending money in a* state that is unfriendly to guns*...that alone is reason enough for me to never go there to hunt -- but to each his own. 
R


----------



## paddler

Just go to Canada. Access is much easier up there.


----------



## Mojo1

rjefre said:


> The down side would be that you would be spending money in a* state that is unfriendly to guns*...that alone is reason enough for me to never go there to hunt -- but to each his own.
> R


There is that but once you leave the metroplitain areas and go out in the country, you don't find many libs, true country living is too tough on them.-O,-

Try looking around the Fort Morgan area


----------



## Riverrat77

Just for the record.... I won't have anyone calling my work ethic into question. Thats complete garbage.  I did more work than was claimed and the day I "bailed" on working, I had to move into my house and that was made known beforehand. Its not like I just no showed or something. Guess its a matter of priorities but moving into a new place was more important to me than going and being the "work bitch" as somebody else put it. 

The boy I gave the duck call to? Yeah, that was my first duck call, his first hunt and I wanted him to have something to remember it by so I gave him something that had sentimental value to me. The other boy had a duck call so I let him have my goose call, also my first. I have the first young man's cell and there is a standing offer for him to hunt with me any time during duck season in spots I've found and hunted on my own. Guess I'm a complete jerk for even making the effort. :noidea: The softball tournament I went to that afternoon was one I play in every year and there was advance notice made before I agreed to guide those young men and their dads.

I'm being made out to be a total slacker on work and nothing is further from the truth. As far as the birds go, I'll agree with Pelican. I didn't see tons of ducks and geese while I worked there....a few, yes but I also never hunted the place other than the youth hunt. Chukars... well, its a hell of a place for that. They're like barnyard chickens around there. If you want to take a kid killin jackrabbits, there are also a ton of those in the river bottoms. I killed my fair share of birds on Nine Mile and Gunnison Res. last year which are the two big waters north and southeast of his place so I didn't need to work to hunt private ground. Its been a bad water year so far this year so Nine Mile is just a trickle right now, literally. Who knows, Pelican's place might be the cats ass for birds right there with everything else being dry and him having a spring pond for you to hunt. Guess its up to you guys to gamble 300 bucks on.


----------



## martymcfly73

Atta boy rat for taking the high road after having your character called into question.


----------



## pelican

> The softball tournament I went to that afternoon was one I play in every year and there was advance notice made before I agreed to guide those young men and their dads.


Nope.....you told me Friday morning....they showed up Friday afternoon. "After you agreed"??? You set this up. You asked me right here on this forum. Not in person...not on the phone... This was all you. I had hunters from the dove hunt.

Go here for a reminder

http://utahwildlife.net/forum/16-waterfowl/36659-still-looking-mentors.html

http://utahwildlife.net/forum/16-waterfowl/36323-youth-mentored-hunts-2.html

Beating this horse is getting old.... I got the work done....I had a great season. Arguing it over and over won't change the way I or you or anyone think. It does nothing but give little instigators like Marty with nothing going on in their pathetic lives to cling to....he misses Shaun...moved to goofy....now me. I no longer care. People that hunted last year are now booking several weekends....pulling their trailers down and leaving them for the season..... I'd post pictures of all the birds on the lake and four of the ponds from yesterday, but cell phone pictures suck. Arguing with you or anyone else is pointless. Repeating hunters buying huge blocks of time....I have hunters coming from Illinoios, Ohio, Indiana and California.... all because other guys that hunted last year told them about it. A guy that lives in Corrine....he's not wanting the pressure of public lands on his day off and is coming down to look....but is wanting to buy 5-8 weekends because of what he has heard and seen. I've been emailing pictures to a guy in Roy... he also wants a bunch of weekends possibly. If I had people I could trust to guide, I could be doing even more. Like I said before....my dog died and I came here looking for one. This will be my last post on this...I'm not going to keep kicking dirt on each others shoes....its a waste of my time. Y'all have a great season....


----------



## Riverrat77

It was your place... I wouldn't have cared either way and if it was a problem for you I think one word would have solved that. No. 

Hope your out of staters don't mind doing Larry's busy work in addition to paying out $300 bucks and out of state licenses to pound out a five acre pond.


----------



## martymcfly73

What's the matter Pelican? You having another Bitch fit and quitting another forum? You can dish it out all day long but get all butt hurt when someone turns it around. The truth hurts. There's a reason you're referred to as DH2.


----------



## pelican

Now I just had to say no to something you said earlier that you never asked? I believe you said you agreed ..but only after you said you told me you could only do a half a day? Dude come on....how many times you going to change this? My story keeps spraying the same....you guys keep changing yours. Why would anyone who paid for a hunt do any work??? Again making assumptions about things you don't know. Class....why does he not know???? That's right because he never ever never hunted there. He was only around a couple different weekend days in a month to a month and a half time right to the youth hunt. My out of staters....its repeat customers and word of mouth...they must've had a dandy time.

Marty.... you've got the wits and creativity of a broken pencil.


----------



## Fowlmouth

:O_D:-O\\__--O|o-op2::deadhorse:


----------



## pelican

I agree. Now who has a Chesapeake or drahthaar they want to sell?


----------



## Riverrat77

You're sellin snake oil man.....that's all you've got. Repeat customers my a$$. Out of all the time i spent hunting and watching birds a quarter mile from your pond, i don't recall ever hearing gunshots from your side of the hill. Odd considering all the repeat business you supposedly ran through there last year. These guys aren't idiots GH2....it won't take more than one trip down to see you're full of it. 8)


----------



## Kat3eWhit

I have a place by gunnison. You can field hunt or hunt our lake...


----------



## Crndgs8

If any of you fellas are looking for a quality duck or goose hunt please message me.
Reasonable prices, and you won't have to deal with any other hunters.
A little over an hour west of delta. There are about 1000 resident geese and plenty of mallards..
We are booking hunts fast, if your interested pm me, thx


----------



## blackdog

Gee, cross Idaho off your list, they don't allow greasy slimy waterfowl guides.


----------



## Honkin

*Geese*

Gee.......I'll take you on a goose hunt you'll really like, late season. Also put some new line on your ice fishing poles and we'll go pound the lakers.


----------

